
In Honor of Jacque Fresco (1916 – 2017) - rbanffy
https://www.thevenusproject.com/
======
merricksb
Active discussion of the NY Times obituary:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14423252](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14423252)

------
dovdovdov
Unless some external power forces us to behave I can't believe we'll ever
reach any utopian state.

Sanity begins to exist only parallel to and not part of our world and it'll
only exist as long as it doesn't really endanger the powers.

~~~
xenu101
Outliers notwithstanding, humans are behaving well. Wealth and crime (but also
perceived injustice) are correlated strongly. That's his main point.

We don't need Utopia, but let's not give up on the idea of having a more
humane economic system just yet, when technology is still developing at a
rapid pace.

------
staticelf
Fuck. I really liked that man, he was very inspirational.

I love the video of him with mr. king in like the 70's were he basically
predict streaming music. He was really a forward-thinker, something most of
the society seems to have forgotten.

------
cookiecaper
So sad, I always hoped to visit his compound and get a tour.

I don't really agree with the way he envisioned the future, but he was a
challenging thinker and a great force. He went out and built something
tangible and real. He quietly taught people about his ideas for decades,
refrained from catalyzing or inciting violence, and was obviously motivated
only by the purity of his ideas and not some underlying personal conquest for
control or power.

Fresco's story is inspiring and he's a great example. I wish we could see more
like him.

